# Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?



## CoLuxe (17. Februar 2019)

*Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Guten Abend,

durch den Drang mal was neues auszuprobieren und einen PC zu haben, der auch unter Last noch relativ leise bleibt, möchte ich mich nun Stück für Stück an eine WaKü wagen.
Erstmal soll nur die CPU wassergekühlt werden, die Graka folgt dann später.

Aktuell ist nen Ryzen 1700x auf nem Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 verbaut. Meine Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC wird wohl wahrscheinlich noch dieses Jahr ersetzt und der Nachfolger dann mit in den Kreislauf mit aufgenommen.
Für die gibt's eh keinen Kühler mehr, wie ich heute gesehen habe.

Aktuell steckt das ganze in einem Fractal Design Define R4.
Das wird nun durch ein Fractal Design Define S2 ersetzt. Zum einen wegen dem Seitenteil aus Glas, aber vor allem wegen dem Platz, den dieses bietet.

Folgendes habe ich mir jetzt durch den Guide hier im Forum zusammengesucht:

Pumpe: Aquastream XT
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisblock
AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT
Radiator: Alphacool NexXxos ST30 280mm
Lüfter: Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PK3
Schlauch: Masterkleer 11/8
Anschlüsse: (natürlich) G1/4
Kühlmittel: DP Ultra

Die Lüfter hänge ich zusammen mit einem Temperatursensor von Aquacomputer an einen Poweradjust.
So dürfte ich ja dann die Pumpe (in der Ultra-Version) und die Lüfter temperaturgesteuert per Aquasuite laufen lassen, oder?

Zum leichteren Reinigen und zum Wasser ablassen kommt noch ein Kugelhahn an den zusätzlichen Anschluss vom AGB.

Später, wenn dann die neue Graka reinkommt und diese mit eingebunden wird, kommt noch ein 420 Radi dazu.

Passt das soweit alles?
Freue mich auf zahlreiche Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge!

Grüße,
CoLu


----------



## GMJ (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Hi,

Ich würde folgendes andenken:

AGB: Aqualis oder Heatkiller Tube, vorzugsweise gleich mit D5 Einbaumöglichkeit. Vorteil durch Borsilik anstatt Acryl 

Pumpe: zb ne standard D5, die Pumpe stellst einmal ein und fertig, nichts weiter zu steuern, Bsp aquacomputer D5 vario

Radi: Hwlabs oder Magicool

Lüfter: Arctic P14 bzw P12 für 120er Radi-Varianten

Steuerung: aquacomputer tempsensoren + aquacomputer quadro, falls du es aufwendiger magst eben ein aquaero6lt, quadro reicht aber für deinen Fall aus

CPU Kühler: aquacomputer cuplex kryos oder watercool Heatkiller IV, Ausführung bitte selbst wählen

Schlauch: wenn es nicht klar sein muss: EK ZMT


----------



## CoLuxe (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Hi,

danke. Ich hab mir das mal alles angesehen.
Mit ner Aquastream XT in der Standard-Version fahr ich preislich günstiger.
Hat die D5 sonstige Vorteile (leiser?) abgesehen von den AGB's aus Borsilik?
Was ist der Vorteil von Borsilik? Wärmebeständiger als Acryl?

Den Alphacool Radi habe ich gerade auf Aquatuning gebraucht für 25 € gesehen.
Auch hier wieder die Frage: Fahre ich mit den Hwlabs bzw. Magicool besser?

Der Arctic P14 ist ja ein Schnäppchen. Danke!

Ahh, den Quadro hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Der hat ja dann auch eine 4-Kanal Steuerung. Ein Temperatursensor ist sogar mit dabei.

Dann wird es wohl aufgrund des Preises der Heatkiller. 

Beim Schlauch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Da muss ich mich noch entscheiden.

Danke!

Grüße,
CoLu


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Für deine Nitro sollte es jawohl noch einen passenden kühler geben. Habs nicht geprüft aber gebraucht wäre auch ne Option.


----------



## CoLuxe (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Alphacool hatte welche im Programm, werden aber nicht mehr verkauft und sind auch nicht mehr zu finden.
Hatte schon gesucht, bin bisher aber nur bei AliExpress fündig geworden. Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit BYKSKI gemacht?
Mir sagt der Name gar nichts.


----------



## GMJ (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Mit ner Aquastream XT in der Standard-Version fahr ich preislich günstiger.
> Hat die D5 sonstige Vorteile (leiser?) abgesehen von den AGB's aus Borsilik?


die Aquastream ist einfach größer (dein geplantes Case ist nun mal auch kein Platzwunder ^^, vllt wäre ein Meshify auch besser zwecks Luftzufuhr, wenns die gleiche Größe sein soll), brauchst ja auch noch Ein- und Auslassadapter. Und ohne Shoggy drunter würde ich keine Aquastream verbauen wollen, da sonst zuviel Vibrationen. 
Zudem wäre zb ein AGB mit D5 dran auch kompakter. Die Entkopplung von der Heatkiller Tube mit Basic Mounting kit funktioniert sehr gut.



> Was ist der Vorteil von Borsilik? Wärmebeständiger als Acryl?


Temperaturbeständig, unbedenklich gegen Verfärbung/Vergilbung, kein H-Riss Problem, insbesondere wenn man neu ist im Bereich WaKü (überdrehen der Acrylgewinde endet böse) und qualitativ top. Sieht zudem natürlich auch klarer aus. 



> Den Alphacool Radi habe ich gerade auf Aquatuning gebraucht für 25 € gesehen.
> Auch hier wieder die Frage: Fahre ich mit den Hwlabs bzw. Magicool besser?


es gibt einfach zu oft negative Berichte, von Verunreinigungen, Lötrückständen und nicht geraden Gewinden etc.
Leistungstechnisch performen die Hwlabs oder die Magicool eben auch besser. 
Bei Hwlabs aber bitte selbst prüfen, ob die von der Breite ins Case passen, das passt oft bei Miditowern nicht. 



> Der Arctic P14 ist ja ein Schnäppchen. Danke!


keine Ursache. Evtl wären dünne Shrouds bei den Artic zu empfehlen, um ihr Eigenbrummen zu entkoppelt. Sagen zumindest ein paar, die sie schon in den Händen hatten. 



> Dann wird es wohl aufgrund des Preises der Heatkiller.


du beziehst dich auf den CPU Kühler? Auch hier: wesentlich besser in der Performance als Alphacool. 



> Beim Schlauch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Da muss ich mich noch entscheiden.


musst halt schauen, die klaren haben einfach die Weichmacherproblematik. Wenn es aber klarer sein soll: Mayhems Ultra Clear oder Primochill LRT

Nur am Rande, da du Aquatuning erwähnst:
Schau mal, ob du nicht eher bei Watercool, Aquacomputer direkt bestellen möchtest. Den Rest kannst ja dann entweder bei Aquatuning, Caseking oder dergleichen bestellen


----------



## CoLuxe (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Du hast mich überzeugt^^
Rein optisch gefällt mir die Aquacomputer-Variante besser. Da brauche ich doch die Pumpe, diesen Adapter und den AGB? 
Wahrscheinlich noch diese Entkopplungsteile.
Das Meshify ist nicht so meins, ich schaus mir aber morgen nochmal an.

Okay, dann werdens wohl die Magicool.

Ich werd einfach mal welche Mitbestellen.
Nicht das ich mich im Nachhinein drüber aufrege^^

Ja genau. Gibts nen Unterschied zwischen den Basic und Pro?

Die gibt's beide nicht in 11/8 oder?
Dann werde ich wohl doch auf 16/10 gehen.

Jap, das hatte ich vor. Muss nur den Überblick behalten, wo ich jetzt was bestellt habe^^


Aktueller Stand wäre dann:
Aquacomputer:
D5
D5 Adapter
D5 AGB/Aqualis
Halterung für Aqualis
Kugelhahn 5x
Verschraubung 10 x
Verschraubung Rechtwinklig 4 x
Verschraubung 45° 4x
Quadro
DP Ultra
Tygon Norprene 4m

Watercool:
Heatkiller IV Pro
Barrow 3-Way Cube mit Anschluss (T-Stück)
Barrow Male to Male 5x
Mo-Ra 360 LT
Mo-Ra Lüfter-Grill
Mo-Ra Wandbefestigung

Aquatuning:
Phobya G-Silent 180mm
Phobya Shrouds

Habe ich bis auf den Schlauch irgendwas vergessen?


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Welchen Adapter meinst du?
Wenn du den Aqualis D5 holst, brauchst du nur noch die Pumpe und ggfs Montage-/Entkopplung material, um den Aqualis selbst zu befestigen.

Unterschied Basic/Pro: Pro hat mehr Finnen im Kühlkörper

Ultra Clear gibt's nicht in 11/8, aber 13/10 zb.

Das DP Ultra hast du noch vergessen

Anschlüsse musst halt mal schauen, ob du nicht noch 2x 90° mehr und 2-4x 45° dazunimmst, jenachdem wie du aus den Bauteilen rauskommst um die Radien zu fahren.
Barrow Fittings sind in der Richtung recht gut, gibts z.B. auch bei Watercool, allerdings momentan schleppend, weil China im Neujahrsfest ist/war.

Bei Watercool hast dann auch EPDM Schlauch (schwarz) oder Ultra Clear bzw. LRT zur Auswahl.

Zu den Artic Lüftern kannst dir ja mal folgendes durchlesen:

WaKü***Quatsch***Thread
und die beiden Beiträge danach noch


----------



## CoLuxe (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Die Aquacomputer Variante muss man selber zusammenbasteln.
Deswegen braucht man wohl die "D5 Pumpenmechanik", den Adapter und den AGB.
Pumpe:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Aqua Computer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit Tachosignal 41091

Adapter:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Pumpenadapter fuer D5-Pumpen, kompatibel mit aqualis Basis, G1/4 41094

AGB:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis Basis fuer Pumpenadapter 450 ml 34044

Entkopplung:
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer 41092

Okay, dann wird sich der Pro wahrscheinlich lohnen.

Aber ist 13/10 nicht problematisch wegen der Knickfestigkeit?

Ah stimmt, wird ergänzt.
Werde die Anschlüsse dann woanders bestellen. Bei Aquacomputer gibt's keine 45° und auch keine T-Verbinder, in 11/8 zumindest.


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Achso, jo, wenn du ihn so groß haben möchtest, musst dir das zusammenbasteln. Sollte passen wie von dir rausgesucht.

Schaust halt mal, beim Pumpenadapter ist eine Halterung dabei, um die Pumpe + AGB stehend im Gehäuse zu platzieren.
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, ob es auch eine alternative Halterung gibt, um Pumpe/AGB am Mainboard-Tray vertikal zu befestigen.

Evtl auch Aqua Computer Webshop -  Halterung fuer aqualis 450 und 880 ml Ausgleichsbehaelter 34043 anschauen.

Randnotiz:
Darum habe ich mich in die Heatkillertube verliebt, einfach die D5 unten rein, das basic mounting kit dazu, ggfs. noch Lüfteradapter und ran mit dem Baby 
Alternativen Deckel für Multiinlet kann die Verschlauchung/-rohrung auch dezent verbessern.

13/10 ist genauso knickstabil wie 11/8 
von 10/8 wird wegen der geringen Wandstärke abgeraten.
16/10 ist sicher stabiler, aber ich finde dicke Schläuche/Hard Tubes in kleinen bis Midi-Gehäusen zu globig. Probleme mit Biegeradien kommen teilweise auch noch hinzu.


----------



## CoLuxe (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Im Pumpenadapter sind die Gewindebohrungen (sieht man auf der Seite von Aquacomputer) für die Halterungen an der Seite.
Dürfte also passen.

Habe dazu dieses Bild hier gefunden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=896589&d=1464089315

Die Halterung als zusätzliche Entlastung ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Danke.

Klingt ja wirklich Simpel, aber gefällt mir optisch nicht so.

Stimmt, ist ja die gleiche Wandstärke^^ Dann wirds wohl 13/10. Da gibt's auch alles passende bei Aquacomputer, im Gegensatz zu 11/8.

Die Liste oben habe ich mal aktualisiert.


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

true true, hatte irgendwie n Denkfehler.



			
				Anleitung D5 Pumpenadapter AC schrieb:
			
		

> Anstelle von Schrauben und Distanzringen können Sie auch Entkopplungsgummis verwenden (Art. 41092, nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten)



Schau dir einfach mal den Post im AC Forum dazu an: aqualis Part 2: Let's pump... - Aquacomputer Forum
Das sollte alles anschaulich erklären 

Bei der zusätzlichen Halterung bietet es sich u.U. gleich an, diese zu entkoppeln, damit keinerlei Vibration abgegeben wird. Es gab irgendwo im Quatscher oder im Bilderthread mal was dazu, aber wenn man es sucht...


----------



## CoLuxe (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Jap, genau diese Entkopplungsgummis meinte ich.

Ah stimmt, macht Sinn, sonst ist die Entkopplung an der Pumpe iwi sinnlos.
Aber da wollte ich erstmal probieren, ob es diese zusätzliche Halterung/Manschette überhaupt braucht.

Nochmal zu den Schläuchen: Laut diverser Berichte sind die Masterkleer ziemlich problematisch mit den Weichmachern.
Die Mayhems Ultra Clear sind da hoffentlich besser?
Habe keine Lust alle 1-2 Monate ne Grundreinigung durchzuführen.

Zum Gehäuse:
Das Meshify S2 und das Define S2 scheinen ja baugleich zu sein, bis auf die Luftdurchlässige Front und die obere Abdeckung. Das heißt, es wird wohl doch das Meshify S2. 
Die Lautstärke sollte dann, wenn die Graka mit eingebunden ist, eigentlich eh kein Thema mehr sein. Meine aktuelle Nitro geht mir da doch bisschen auf den Senkel.


----------



## GMJ (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja wenn klarer, dann Ultra Clear oder den teureren LRT.
Ganz sicher wegen Weichmachern bist du erst bei EPDM/Noeprene Schläuchen oder Hard Tubes, aber soviele haben den UC/LRT mit dest. Wasser im Einsatz und klagen nicht.

Wegen der Halterung kannst ja dann immer noch schauen. Es tut dann evtl auch ein dünnes Moosgummi zw. Halterung und AGB bzw Halterung und Case.

Mach das mit dem Meshify, ich bin zwar selbst kein Riesenfreund dieser Meshoptik, aber deine Radis werden es dir danken.

Hehe ja wenn du das mal selbst erlebst, wenn deine WaKü einfach alles wegkühlt ohne dass deine GraKa wie ein startender Jet klingt, genau dann bist du der Sucht erlegen.


----------



## CoLuxe (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Okay, dann werde ich mit denen wohl auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Genau. Ich probiers einfach mal aus.

Habs jetzt bestellt. Am Wochenende wird dann der PC umgezogen. Bin gespannt.

Das glaub ich. Dauert aber noch ein bisschen. Jetzt kommt erstmal das Gehäuse.


----------



## GMJ (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Bilder nach Umbau nicht vergessen.
Bei Fragen/Problemen einfach melden


----------



## CoLuxe (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Geht jetzt Stück für Stück voran.
Am Wochenende eben erstmal das Case und dann im März die WaKü.

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Wenns was gibt, meld ich mich.


----------



## CoLuxe (23. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Erster Schritt erledigt. Das System ist jetzt im neuen Gehäuse.
Die Nitro wird wahrscheinlich noch per Riser vertikal verbaut, dann hängt die nicht schief drin und man sieht was vom Kühler.
Ansonsten ist das einzige was mich aktuell nervt, die brummende Festplatte. Aber auch das habe ich halbwegs akzeptabel durch anpassen der Festigkeit der Schrauben an der Halterung hinbekommen.
Der 280er Radi und die Lüfter sind nun auch unterwegs. Mit denen kann ich auch gleich ausprobieren ob in den Deckel der 420er Radi passt, der noch dazu kommt.

Das Meshify gefällt mir besser als erwartet und ist im Leerlauf gefühlt nicht viel lauter als das alte Define R4.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich habe heute nochmal gemessen. Das mit dem 420er Radi wird verdammt knapp, wenn es denn überhaupt passt. Mein Corsair Vegeance ist da wenige Millimeter zu hoch. Das werde ich aber mit dem 280er Radi noch testen.

Einen Mo-Ra hatte ich eigentlich nie in Erwägung gezogen und deswegen nie drüber nachgedacht.
Aber ja,  ich hätte einen Platz, wo dieser hin könnte.
Der PC mit der Pumpe/D5 steht gerade testweise auf dem Tisch. Der Mo-Ra würde auf dem Boden stehen. Die Schläuche zwischen PC und Mo-Ra wäre iwas um die 3-4 Meter lang.
Der Höhenunterschied wäre bis zu 1, 60 m (habe nen Höhenverstellbaren Tisch).

Erste Frage: Packt das die Pumpe?
Oder müsste die Pumpe zum Mo-Ra?

Zweite Frage: Ich würde für die Verschlusschung außerhalb des Gehäuses Tygon Norprene verwenden, dann habe ich weniger Weichmacher im System.
Schaden die Weichmacher vom Ultra Clear dem Norprene oder kann ich die bedenkenlos zusammen verwenden?


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Die D5 packt das, wenn die Luft einmal raus ist, spielt die Förderhöhe sowieso keine erhebliche Rolle mehr.
Ich habe noch nichts gehört mit negativen Einflüssen verschiedener Schläuche.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Danke!

Ich denke der Mo-Ra kommt doch an die Wand, da es eine passende Halterung gibt, wie ich gesehen habe. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser und kann mir sagen, ob die 2,5 cm Wandabstand reichen? Ansonsten bocke ich noch ein bisschen auf.

Zu meiner Planung kommt dann noch folgendes dazu:
Mo-Ra 360
Lüftergrill
Wandhalterung
PCIe Blende/Durchführung

Phobya G-Silent 180
Shrouds

Kugelhahn 4x (möchte ungern Schnellverschlüsse verbauen)
Male to Male Verbinder 4x (von Durchführung zu Kugelhahn und von Kugelhahn zu Kugelhahn)
Tygon Norprene 4m


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Heute kam der 280er Radi samt Lüfter an.
Der passt an sich in den Deckel, auch wenn er dabei an den RAM stößt.

Die Entkopplungsgummis kommen schon zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfter und nicht zwischen Radi und Lüfter oder?
Wäre eigentlich nur logisch.
Sonst ist das ein ganz schönes Gefummel.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Welche Shrouds hast du denn nun?
Aber ja, wenn der 280er vorne hinsoll, dann zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfter, um das zu enkoppeln. Zw. Lüfter und Radi nur, wenn es dazwischen einen Spalt geben sollte, damit die Luft durch den Radi muss und nicht seitlich entweichen kann.
Die Shrouds bei den Artic werden ja wegen dem Eigenbrummen empfohlen. Wie stark das Brummen ist, weiss ich selbst nicht.

Fummeln gehört halt dazu, wenn das Gehäuse keine entnehmbaren Radiatorenhalterungen hat.


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Habe es mit den mitgelieferten von Magicool probiert.
Aber wenn die zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfter gehören ist das kein Problem.
Habe die jetzt da, kann das also die Tage mal testen.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Musst einfach auch mal die Lüfter anschließen und hören was die so machen. Vielleicht brummen sie auch gar nicht [emoji2369]


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Die Lüfter haben ein sehr tiefes Brummen.
Nicht unbedingt störend aber auch mit den Entkopplungsgummis wird das Brummen auf das gesamte Gehäuse übertragen.

Ich habe soeben festgestellt, dass das ein Gewinde am Radi falsch gebohrt ist, weshalb ich nur 3 von 4 Schrauben anziehen kann.
Ist nicht weiter schlimm, aber doof.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5S) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Aber getestet mit Gummis zw Lüfter und Gehäuse, wie sieht es mit Gummis zw. Lüfter und Radi aus?
Brummen durch das ganze Drehzahl Spektrum. Gleich schlimm?

Naja, wenn nur 3 von 4 Gewinde nutzbar sind, wäre das für mich ein Grund zur Reklamation. Es sei denn es ist für dich nicht wichtig, weil du sowieso auf den Mora gehst [emoji6]


----------



## Richu006 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Sobald der Mora dran ist kannst du die Lüfter im Pc selbst auf ein minimum reduzieren... dann dürfte das mit dem vibrierern ja gegessen sein xD... meine Lüfter im pc hört man jedenfalls nicht mehr, seit ich den mora dran habe xD

hmm 2.5 CM reichen sicherlich für bisschen Luftfluss, aber besser ist es natürlich immer freistehend btw, mit mehr abstand.... Der Mora ist extra gemacht für niedriegen Druckwiederstand, damit lüfter mit wenig Druck verwendet werden können... den Vorteil machst du mit einer Wand dahinter gleich wieder zunichte XD

Ich habe meinen unter dem Tisch... am Boden ist die Temperatur erstens immer noch etwas kühler als weiter oben, und da kan ich ihn schön freistehend platzieren... der Durchfluss ist kein Problem.

Was die Norprene Schläuche angeht, die nutzte ich auch... vom Gehäuse zum Mora. Es funktioniert auch. aber man muss extrem vorsichtig sein. die Norprene Schläuche sind sehr weich, und dadurch sehr sehr knickanfällig... man muss Extern also etwas aufpassen damit... alleine das Eigengewicht über eine Tischkante genügt dass der Schlauch sich abknickt... ich musste die Schläuche teils etwas befestigen an der Wand, für eine saubere Führung, damit nichts abknickt... normale PVC Schläuche sind da viel härter im nehmen.


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Dafür hatte ich heute keinen Nerv mehr. Bin scheinbar heute zu blöd für. Die Teile sind mir immer direkt wieder runtergerutscht.

Scheint nur leicht stärker zu werden, ist aber relativ unauffällig, da es eben ein sehr tiefer Ton ist.

Den einen Lüfter bekomme ich ganz dran, den zweiten wie gesagt nicht.
Ich glaube dafür habe ich das Teil nur jetzt schon zu sehr demoliert^^ Die Lamellen verbiegen ja verdammt schnell und obwohl die richtigen Schrauben genutzt wurden, ist an einer Stelle jetzt der Radi ganz leicht "angebohrt". Die Abstände der Gewinde zu den Lamellen scheinen also unterschiedlich zu sein.
Das mit dem falsch gebohrten Gewinde ist mir leider erst danach aufgefallen.



Edit:
Jap, hatte auch überlegt, ob ich den 280er dann nicht weglasse.
Vibrieren tun die nicht, nur Brummen.

Die Wand ist auch kalt^^
Bei mir würde der am Boden nur im Weg rumstehen bzw. würde die ganze Zeit mit den Füßen dagegen kommen.
Wäre also auch nicht so optimal.

Okay, dann sind die doch nicht so optimal.
Sind da der EK ZMT besser?
Wobei es den nur in 16/10 gibt.


----------



## GMJ (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Mah Ok. Musst mal bei Gelegenheit probieren, die Drehzahl zu variieren und wie es dann ist.
Ja, also Schrauben, Gewinde und Finnen. Manche neenen es Anfängerfehler oder auch Radis, die einen Durchdrehschutz haben: Radis mit Noobschutz [emoji6]
Hätten wir ja auch mal erwähnen können, dass man da aufpassen sollte, sorry.
Neuer Tag, neues Glück.


----------



## Richu006 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja also es geht schon mit den Norprene Schläuchen... und ja den Radi und den Rechner schiebt man ja nicht jeden Tag rum... einmal die Schläuche sauber verlegt... und dann hat man erstmal nen moment ruhe!

Ich würde wieder norprene nehmen... Weichmacher mag ich gar nicht xD, aber Ich habe beim verlegen einfach gestaunt wie knickanfällig der Schlauch ist. 

Einfach mehr so als kleine Vorwarnung, dann kannst du dich psychisch schon mal drauf einstellen xD


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

@GMJ
Mach ich dann, wenn ich den Quadro habe.
Die Steuerung vom Meshify ist an die CPU-Temperatur gekoppelt.

Mir war das eigentlich schon bewusst, aber das war dann wohl an der einen Schraube eine Drehung zu viel. Da könnt ihr ja nix für.
Ich hoffe nur, der ist noch dicht, damit ich ihn wenigstens noch solange verwenden kann, bis der Mo-Ra kommt.

Nächste Woche habe ich 2 Tage Urlaub.
Da hab ich dann den Nerv für sowas.

@Richu
Wie oben erwähnt, habe ich nen höhenverstellbaren Schreibtisch, der ab und an mal hoch und runter gefahren wird.
Und so wie es aktuell ausschaut, wird der PC aufm Tisch stehen bleiben.
Mit dem Mo-Ra muss ich das auch einfach ausprobieren. Wenn das gar nicht geht, muss der halt auf dem Boden stehen.

Okay, danke. Das mach ich xD


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5S) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Richu006 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich denke das kann funktionieren... Radi an der Wand dürfte für die Norprene sogar angenehmer sein als am boden... mein Problem war vorallem die Tischkannte.
Rechner steht auf dem Tisch und der Mora darunter... irgendwo müssen die Schläuche also runter... und immer an der Tischkannte knickten die Schläuche ein.
Ich habe dann an der Wand Schlauchalterungen montiert, und den schlauch dort leicht angehoben, so dass der Schlauch an der kannte gar nicht mehr den Tisch berührt, seit dem funktionierts tadellos...

Ich denke so viel spielraum für eine Tischverstellung kannst du dem Schlauch problemlos dazugeben ohne das es probleme gibt


----------



## CoLuxe (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja genau.
Werde mir wahrscheinlich so Schlauchklemmleiste besorgen, die ich hinten an die Tischplatte befestige.
Gibts von Phobya bei Auqatuning.

Hatte nur meine Zweifel eben wegen der Tischkante, aber das lässt sich, wie du schon sagst, lösen. 


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5S) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## CoLuxe (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich kann Entwarnung für das Brummen geben.
Es hat sich doch als die Festplatte herausgestellt. Nur die Lüfter werde ich noch testen.
Jetzt wird erstmal das Aquacomputer-Paket ausgepackt.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5S) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ye [emoji106] unboxing ist ein geiles Gefühl, vor allem WaKü [emoji4]


----------



## CoLuxe (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich bin überrascht, wie schwer das ganze Pumpenkonstrukt ist. Bei Kunststoff ist man das nicht gewohnt. 
Aber alles sehr gut verarbeitet. Die Glasröhre macht das ganze besonders wertig.
Aber hier der springende Punkt: Mit den Entkopplungsschrauben für das Konstrukt kippt das ganz nach vorne und hängt dementsprechend schief.
Die zusätzliche Halterung am oberen Teil ist daher in Verbindung mit diesen speziellen Schrauben meiner Meinung nach Pflicht.

Den AGB habe ich einmal mit Wasser durchgespült und auf Dichtigkeit überprüft: Alles perfekt.

Den Radi habe ich noch mit ein bisschen Spüli gespült. Die angebohrte Stelle scheint dicht zu sein.

Und jetzt heißt es bis morgen warten, bis der Radi trocken ist, damit ich weiter machen kann.


----------



## Richu006 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Die Pumpe im Gehäuse zu entkoppeln ist schwer... vorallem wenn man so eine Pumpen AGB Kombi hat...
Abgesehen davon überträgt die Pumpe die Vibrationen sogar über die Hardtubes weiter...
Ich habe es nicht hin bekommen die Pumpe sauber zu entkoppeln (zumindest nicht so das es mir optisch noch gefallen hätte)

Meine Lösung war im externen Radiator. nebst dem Mora habe ich auch noch eine 2e Pumpe Extern. Diese lässt sich wesentlich einfacher entkoppeln (vorallem weils optisch nicht schön sein muss, die habe ich etwas verstekt). 
Die interne Pumpe habe ich aber immer noch im Gehäuse. Die nutze ich zum befüllen und als Backup (mit einem aquaero und einem DF Sensor, kann man sogar automatisieren, dass die interne Pumpe bei einem Pumpenausfall der externen Pumpe völlig autonom starten würde) Und falls ich den Mora mal abnehmen sollte nutze ich auch die interne pumpe.

Der Unterschid ist gewaltig, die Pumpe im Gehäuse macht gegen die Externe sauber entkoppelte Pumpe echt riesen krach, obwohls 1 zu 1 die selben Pumpen sind.

Ich will dir jetzt nicht empfehlen direkt 2 Pumpen zu verbauen, weil es normalerweise auch überhaupt nicht nötig ist. Und eigentlich nur Geld kostet.

Aber es war und ist damals Meine Lösung gewesen wie ich bei mir das Problem der surrenden Pumpe im Gehäuse gelöst habe! und ich bin nach wie vor recht begeistert davon


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Na gut, dass du die Halterung schon mitbestellt hast [emoji106]

Vergiss nicht, den Radi wirklich ordentlich durchzuspülen, damit das Spüli draußen ist. Und die letzte Spülung bitte mit dest. Wasser.


----------



## CoLuxe (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

@Richu
Ich mache das ganze per Softtubing, ansonsten lass ich mich überraschen.
Mehr als Stufe 2 wird laut diverser Berichte wahrscheinlich eh nicht nötig sein.
Muss ich auch einfach mal ausprobieren, aber mir fehlt der CPU-Block noch. Der ist noch unterwegs.

Wenn dass dann wirklich so katastrophal wird, kann ich das immernoch so machen.
Aktuell brummt aber erstmal die Festplatte am lautesten. Solange die noch da drin ist, fang ich mit der Pumpe erst gar nicht an.
Das Minimum an Entkopplung habe ich durch diese von AC angebotenen Schrauben.

@GMJ
Jap, hab ich gemacht.

Gerade auch nochmal befüllt und mit Verschlussschrauben komplett geschlossen. Nach ein bisschen schütteln hatte ich Suppe an den Händen. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob das wirklich dicht ist. Es kann natürlich auch nur noch vom spülen sein, da da der Radi außen natürlich auch nass wurde. Ich lasse den jetzt befüllt und verschlossen bis morgen trocknen, damit der außen trocknen.

Ach herrje, das wird ja noch was hier^^


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Mach dir da nicht soviel Aufwand mit dem Trocknen, ich hatte meine zwar sogar mit Druckluft und Fön getrocknet, aber nur weil die nach dem spülen noch 3 Wochen rumlagen bevor sie gefüllt wurden.
Wenn du die eine Seite verschließt und in die andere reinpustest, solltest du eigentlich merken, ob er dicht ist. Aussagekräftiger wäre nur Druckluft mit Manometer.


----------



## CoLuxe (1. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Der Radiator ist samt Lüftern mittlerweile eingebaut. Das Pumpen/AGB Konstrukt ebenfalls.
Es passt super ins Gehäuse, wenn auch zwischen AGB und Radi nicht viel Platz ist.
Ich stelle hier die nächsten Tage noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge ein.

Aber eine Sache halte ich für einen schlechten Scherz: Warum ist im Temperatursensor kein O-Ring? Das ist doch ohne nicht dicht?


----------



## Richu006 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Aber eine Sache halte ich für einen schlechten Scherz: Warum ist im Temperatursensor kein O-Ring? Das ist doch ohne nicht dicht?



Hast du die Temp Sensoren von Aqua Computer?

Da sind die Dichtringe noch nicht montiert und irgendwo in der Schachtel verteilt, aber sie wahren bei meinen dabei


----------



## CoLuxe (1. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ahh, danke. Den hab ich übersehen.


Also die Arctic Lüfter klingen auf 100 % (1614 rpm) wie ein leises Propellerflugzeug. 
Auf 75 % (1300 rpm) wird dies schon deutlich unauffälliger, aber immer noch deutlich hörbar.
Auf 50 % (900 rpm) ist nur noch ein leises rauschen zu hören. Die Lüfter selbst hört man nur bei genauem hinhören, ansonsten eben nur noch die Luft.
Auf 25 % (500 rpm) sind die Lüfter nur noch hörbar, wenn man das Ohr dran hält.
Außerdem meine ich ein ganz, aber wirklich ganz leises brummen wahrzunehmen. Das kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein.

Die Werte entsprechen den Angaben eines AC Quadro. Das Gehäuse war während des Tests geöffnet. Irgendwelche klackernden Lager waren bei mir nicht vorhanden.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Für den Preis der Lüfter kann sich das sehen lassen.

Wie weit kommen die denn runter? Und wie ist min. % pwm?


----------



## CoLuxe (1. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Bei 10 % brauchen sie nen Moment, laufen dann aber mit 115 rpm an. Das machen die aber nicht immer mit.
Zuverlässig geht's mit 11 %. Da pendeln sie sich bei 145 rpm ein.


----------



## GMJ (1. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Danke [emoji106]


----------



## CoLuxe (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Soeben wollte ich die Pumpe ausprobieren und das DP durch die schon vorhandenen Komponenten durchlaufen lassen.
Folgendes Problem: Der AGB ist undicht.
Das Wasser trat am Übergang vom Sockel zur Glasröhre aus. Habe den Fehler auch schon gefunden. Die Glasröhre ist auf der einen Seite nicht Plan geschliffen. Kein Wunder, dass das nicht dicht ist.
Also geht das Ding zurück und ein neuer muss her.

Jetzt bin ich froh, dass ich aus Jux ein bisschen Wasser fließen sehen wollte.


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Hum, das ist aber untypisch, gut, dass du das gemerkt hast!


----------



## CoLuxe (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Jap, ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass man mir nur die Glasröhre schicken kann. Die AGBs sind jetzt gerade nirgends mehr auf Lager. Mal schauen was Aquatuning dazu sagt.

Aber da ich eh noch auf das Paket von Watercool warten muss, ist mir das relativ egal.

Ich bin überrascht wie simpel die Aquasuite ist, aber dennoch keine Wünsche offen lässt. Bis jetzt zumindest. Großes Lob an AC.

Meine Gehäuse-Lüfter von Fractal werde ich auch noch durch die Arctic P14 ersetzen. Bei denen machen leider die Lager Geräusche.


----------



## Richu006 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Die Aquasuite ist wirklich eine Top Software... ich hatte erst bisschen Bedenken.
Aber Hardware anschliessen Installer runterladen und alles wird direkt erkannt... Wenns doch überall so Fehlerfrei ginge 

Die Software selbst ist sehr umfangreich. und trotzdem recht simpel. 
Einzig um zu programmieren, dass bei einem Pumpenausfall die 2 e Pumpe selbst einschaltet, musste ich bisschen üben.
Aber am Ende kann die Software auch dass Problemlos 

Ich bin aber auch erstaunt, dass die Glasröhre ein Fehler hat... ich hatte von Aquacomptuer bis jetzt sonst nur Top Qualität... bei meinem nächsten Projekt werden viel mehr Aquacomputer Teile rein kommen.... dafür viel weniger Alphacool (die qualität von alphacool ist teils echt grottig)


----------



## CoLuxe (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Aber da hast du auch nen sehr speziellen Fall xD
Sonst bin ich begeistert, auch wenn ich nur Lufter nach nem Temperatursensor steuern will. Muss die Aquasuite eigentlich durchgehend laufen oder werden die Einstellungen auf dem jeweiligen Gerät (bei mir eben der Quadro) gespeichert?

Ich war auch überrascht, aber andererseits rutscht auch bei den Besten mal was durch die Qualitätskontrolle. Sonst ist wie gesagt alles 1A.


----------



## Richu006 (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Aber da hast du auch nen sehr speziellen Fall xD
> Sonst bin ich begeistert, auch wenn ich nur Lufter nach nem Temperatursensor steuern will. Muss die Aquasuite eigentlich durchgehend laufen oder werden die Einstellungen auf dem jeweiligen Gerät (bei mir eben der Quadro) gespeichert?
> 
> Ich war auch überrascht, aber andererseits rutscht auch bei den Besten mal was durch die Qualitätskontrolle. Sonst ist wie gesagt alles 1A.



Das ist ja das schöne bei Aquacomputer.
Die Einstellungen werden im Gerät gespeichert (zumindest beim aquaero). Das heisst einmal alles eingerichtet braucht es die aquasuite eigentlich nicht mehr! 
Sie ist zwar nice to have, um das ganze noch Manuell überwachen zu können etc. aber Eigentlich läuft alles komplett autonom auch ohne Software!

Das ganze läuft sogar schon ohne Betriebssystem... also Windows muss nicht laufen damit der ganze spass läuft.


----------



## GMJ (2. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ist beim Quadro und Farbwerk genauso.

Kannst dir halt mit Aquasuite zur Ansicht deine Sensoren/Werte als Bildschirmansicht sichtbar machen, dafür muss dann natürlich die Aquasuite laufen.
Ich meine sie muss auch laufen, wenn man auf Werte des Aquasuite Dienstes sowie Hwinfo zugreift, wobei das erst interessant wird beim Aquaero.

Edit: hast bestimmt schon mal gesehen, so sieht der Desktop Overlay aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja, das Overlay hab ich auch schon entdeckt. Man kann sich das ja auch alles selber anpassen? Hab ich das richtig gesehen?

Eine Frage:
Ich habe soeben nur die Lüfter/Abdeckung von meiner Grafikkarte entfernt, um den Kühler zu reinigen. Nachdem ich das ganze wieder zusammengebaut habe, macht die Graka jetzt ein ziemlich lautes Fiepen/Brummen. Ausschließlich bei Last (Sobald ich beim Witcher die Karte auf mache, ist es weg)
Funktionieren tut aber alles.
Beschädigt habe ich eigentlich nichts.


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja, Overlay ist individuell anpassbar, wobei die API zu den komplexen Befehlen irgendwie fehlt. Habe zuindest noch nichts dazu gesehen (Syntax-Verzeichnis oder dergleichen).

Brummen/Fiepen im Sinne eines Spulenfiepens?


----------



## CoLuxe (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Das ist super.

Ja genau :/


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Fiepen/Brummen bei Last und/oder hohen FPS wäre klassisch.
Kommst du das Fiepen mit vsync in den Griff?
Was heisst denn "beim Witcher aufmachen"?
Es ist nicht typisch, dass Spulenfiepen erst kommt, wenn du das Luftleitblech zur Säuberung abnimmt, aber vielleicht hat eine Spule dadurch eine andere mechanische Belastung erhalten und muckt nun rum. Bin ich leider auch sehr unerfahren damit.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja genau, unter Last fiept die.

Wenn ich normal Witcher offen habe und in der Welt herumlaufe fiept das Ding.
Sobald dann die Last verschwindet, eben in dem ich die Map/Karte aufmache, verschwindet auch das Fiepen.


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Musst mal schauen, ob du von deiner Graka oder dem Spiel einen FPS Overlay anmachen kannst und mal siehst, bei welchen FPS das Fiepen kommt.
Dann ggfs mittels Vsync deine FPS auf zb 60 fps beschränken lassen. Ist natürlich auch von deinem Monitor abhängig.
Vom Gefühl sollte aber bei der Map, genauso in Menüs die FPS eher hoch sein als im Spiel selbst.


----------



## CoLuxe (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Das Fiepen ist dauerhaft vorhanden. Es wird aber bei 3D Berechnungen stärker.
V-Sync ist wurscht.
Bei den FPS ist es auch immer vorhanden, aber es wird aufdringlicher umso mehr es werden.

Vllt. habe ich das bisher auch einfach nicht wahrgenommen, weil ich das Case normalerweise geschlossen habe.


----------



## Richu006 (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Das Spulenfiepen ist heutztage leider fast standart geworden.
Meine 1080ti und auch meine 2080ti haben es beide in etwa gleichem masse.

Und dass spulen nur bei hohen fps fiepen ist leider auch nicht immer so.
In 4k fiepen meine Karten auch... die Tonhöhe variert aber bisschen je nach FPS.

Ich habe schon überlegt einen statisch benchmark zu erstellen wo meine graka spulen dann je nach fps eine melodie erstellen würde xD

Aber ja mich stört es eigentlich nicht.
Ist ja nur unter Last beim zocken. Da hab ich meist eeh lauten sound dann hört man es nicht mehr.


----------



## GMJ (3. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich hatte bei meiner ersten EVGA 1070 kein Fiepen, leider segnete einer der beiden Lüfter das Zeitliche. Die RMA Karte hatte dann Fiepen, das konnte mittels Vsync behoben werden. Lustigerweise brachte EVGA dann ihren Powerlink raus, mit dem war dann auch das Fiepen bei deaktiviert vsync weg.
Mir braucht also keiner erzählen wollen, dass dies nur einen optischen Grund hat, die PCI-E Kabel schöner führen zu können. Da sind garantiert Caps drin, die die 12V Spannung derartig nachglätten, dass ein Fiepen - zumindest bei meinem Fall - erfolgreich eliminiert wurde.
Im Zweifel gibt es auch die Heisklebermethode, um schwingende Spulen zu "stabilisieren".


----------



## Richu006 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*



GMJ schrieb:


> Im Zweifel gibt es auch die Heisklebermethode, um schwingende Spulen zu "stabilisieren".



Das habe ich auch schon gehört.
Ich bezweifle allerdings das es so einfach ist.
Die Spulen sind ja noch in so 4 eckigen "Gehäusen" und ich bezweifle das es etwas bringt diese einzuschmieren.

Angeblich bringt escauch etwas da noch ein wärmeleitpad drüber zu kleben, so dass der Kühler etwas druck auf die Spulen ausübt.
Aber dies hat zb. Bei mir nichts gebracht.
Deshalb zweifle ich die Kleber Methode ebenfalls etwas an.


----------



## CoLuxe (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Es gibt neues von Aquatuning. Der AGB muss wohl zu Aquacomputer gesendet werden. Das wird wahrscheinlich ne Zeit lang dauer, weshalb ich überlegt habe, mir einfach auf eigene Kosten die neue Glasröhre für 15 € zu kaufen. Bestellt ist die schon. Aber dann hätte ich vermutlich ein Problem bei zukünftigen Mängeln, wenn es denn welche geben sollte. Was meint ihr? Einfach die neue Röhre verwenden oder einschicken? Im Grunde kann mir eigentlich keiner Nachweisen, dass da ne andere Röhre im Falle des Falles drin ist.

Edit:
Ich bin übrigens gestern auf Ebay noch auf eine gebrauchte Vega 56 für 210 € gestoßen. Ein ziemliches Schnäppchen so wie ich das sehe. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das keine Mining Karte ist, wobei in dem Falle eher der Speicher in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ist.
Für die 480 bekomme ich noch irgendwas um die 80 €.
Hat sich gelohnt denke ich, auch wenn es keine allzu große Leistungssteigerung ist.


----------



## GMJ (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Siehst du, genau deswegen bestelle ich nicht bei Aquatuning, geht mir aufn Senkel dieses Zwischenhändler-Getue. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die AC die Glasröhre so geschickt hätte.
Du solltest wegen eigenhändigem Tausch der Röhre kein Garantieproblem bekommen. Immerhin ist es ja auch vorgesehen, die Röhre tauschen zu können. Wenn ich es noch richtig weiss, kannst du dir ja auch aus der 450er durch entsprechende Ersatzteile eine 880er bauen.

Wegen dem Heißkleber: das wurde schon mehrfach erfolgreich gemacht, sofern sich die Spule orten ließ.

Wenn nicht explizit bei der Karte dabei stand, dass es keine Miningkarte ist, ist das eben Glücksspiel. Keine Ahnung..


----------



## CoLuxe (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Hätte ich gern gemacht, aber bei 30 Tage Lieferzeit bin ich raus.
Dann mach ich das einfach so. Die neue Glasröhre kommt morgen, genauso wie der CPU-Block. Ist jetzt doch auch ein kryos Next geworden, auch wegen der Lieferzeit bei Watercool.

Jap, genau einfach ne längere Glasröhre + Steigröhrchen und man hat nen 880ml AGB.

Mit Heißkleber bastel ich jetzt lieber nicht rum. Dafür stört es mich zu wenig. Außerdem habe ich keine Heißklebepistole mehr, weil die alte den Geist aufgegeben hat. Müsste erstmal ne neue kaufen.
Aber jetzt bekommt die Rx480 eh jemand anders [emoji14]


----------



## Richu006 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*



GMJ schrieb:


> Wegen dem Heißkleber: das wurde schon mehrfach erfolgreich gemacht, sofern sich die Spule orten lies.



Orten lassen sich spulen recht gut... das sind die grossen grauen Kästchen neben den Spannungswandlern.

Die sind eigentlich gut zu erkennen... zumindest bei der RTX2080ti


----------



## Richu006 (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja der Service bei aquatuning ist echt nicht der beste...
Ich hatte von da eine d5 pumpenkombi mit der vpp755... die war defekt.
Als ich meinte ich möchte nur die d5 einsenden weil ich nicht der komplette loop zerlegen wollte... ging das auch nicht.
Ich entschied mich dann auch die paar Franken abzuschreiben und einfach ne neue d5 zu bestellen.
War mir der Aufwand nicht wert, zumal ich die Sachen auch an eine deutsche Adresse senden sollte, Obwohl ich auf Aquatuning.CH bestellt hatte! Die Versandkosten währen fast si teuer wie eine neue pumpe gewesen


----------



## GMJ (4. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Orten lassen sich spulen recht gut... das sind die grossen grauen Kästchen neben den Spannungswandlern.
> 
> Die sind eigentlich gut zu erkennen... zumindest bei der RTX2080ti


Ich meinte damit den Enduser, ob dessen Gehör oder Geschick ausreichen.. [emoji6]


----------



## CoLuxe (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Es läuft!
Hatte anfangs zwar wieder ein Leck, was aber daran lag, dass ich den AGB nicht fest genug zugeschraubt habe.
Aber jetzt funktioniert es wunderbar. Ein Sache habe ich entdeckt: Wenn die Pumpe aus ist, läuft das Wasser am obersten Punkt ein wenig zurück. Liegt das daran, dass noch Luft im System ist? Oder bleibt das so?
Das eine Bild zeigt das ganz gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Kanm aktuell schon noch  an etwas Luft im system liegen.

Aber je nachdem wo ein und auslass am AGB ist kann es auch normal sein, dass es etwas zurück läuft sobald die Pumpe ausschaltet


----------



## CoLuxe (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Habe jetzt das Gehäuse ein bisschen hin und her geschwenkt und siehe da, das Wasser fließt nicht mehr zurück.

Ich kann leider momentan nur mit dem Stresstest von CPU-Z testen, da ich wegen Umzug in einen Neubau noch kein Internet habe um mir Prime95 runterzuladen. Aber damit pendelt sich mein Ryzen @Stock auf 45 °C, bei einer Wassertemperatur von 28 °C und einer Drehzahl der Lüfter von 900 rpm. Das lauteste ist aktuell im Idle der Fractal Lüfter^^


----------



## GMJ (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

hatte ich dir ja vorausgesagt 

Aber mal zu deinem AGB zurück: kannst du mal auflisten, was du jetzt genau gekauft und verbaut hast?
Zu meinen Erinnerungen des Pumpenadapters und Aqualis Basis passen deine Bilder irgendwie nicht. Zumindest meine ich, dass IN am Pumpenadapter unten rechts sein sollte, also dort, wo du momentan einen Verschlusstopfen hast.

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle zumindest versucht, gerade aus der Pumpe Richtung CPU rauszukommen, anstatt mit dem T 90° nach oben, und dann nochmal 45° Richtung CPU, ist aber auch nur Erbsenzählerei.


----------



## CoLuxe (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Das ist der Aqualis mit dem Wassersäuleneffekt. Deswegen ist in dem normalen IN nen Stopfen. Bei diesem AGB gibts den extra Anschluss am AGB Sockel (da wo der Schlauch vom Radi kommt). So fließt das Wasser durch das Röhrchen nach oben und plätschert dann vom Deckel in den AGB. Ansonsten ist das der normale Pumpenadapter.

Das Problem ist, dass diese Stelle die tiefste in meinem System ist, daher ist da das T-Stück mit dem Kugelhahn. Hätte natürlich auch statt dem 45 ° Stück gerade rausgehen können.


----------



## GMJ (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ah, OK dann sind die ganzen Produktbilder aber auch ziemlich für den Allerwertesten.
Hätte erwartet, dass trotzdem der Pump In genutzt wird und dieser einfach nur ins Steigrohr des Wassersäulen AGBs mündet.
Wollte 2016 auch mal nen Aqualis haben, aber mich störte schon immer die fehlende obere Befestigung.

Ich meinte eher das T-Stück um 90° drehen, dann den 45° dran damit du fast gerade aus dem AGB rauskommt, und nach unten weg den Kugelhahn.


----------



## CoLuxe (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Auf der Produktseite von Aquacomputer ist das alles ganz gut erklärt. Aber vllt. war das ja mal anders.
Die obere Halterung ist etwas seltsam und hat nicht die gleiche Breite wie die Halterung vom AGB. Dadurch kann ich die aktuell nur auf einer Seite festschrauben. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen oder mich bei Aquacomputer melden, dass das so bisschen sinnlos ist. 

Ah right. Das hatte ich erst geplant, aber dadurch, dass das T-Stück nicht drehbar ist, hätte der Kugelhahn nach oben gezeigt. Nach unten wäre das wahrscheinlich undicht. Hier hätte ich einfach ein drehbares T-Stück kaufen sollen. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Bei der Montage hat mich die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut wahnsinnig gemacht. Wirklich ordentlich verteilt bekommt man die nicht. Aber durch den Anpressdruck dürfte sich die ganz gut verteilt haben.


----------



## GMJ (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich hatte vorhin extra nachgesehen, darum verwunderten mich ja die Anschlüsse von deinem Bild [emoji6]

Ja, bzw drehbare Doppelnippel.

Kyronaut vorher am besten erwärmen, falls die Zähflüssigkeit stört.


----------



## CoLuxe (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Verwirrend ist das trotzdem, das stimmt xD

Soweit hatte ich leider nicht gedacht. Aber das mache ich dann, wenn die Graka dazu kommt. Genauso wie nen Durchflusssensor. Auf Ebay werden die Aquacomputer High flow für 10 € + 8,99€ Versandkosten angeboten.

Da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber naja xD


----------



## GMJ (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Kannst auch ab und zu im Marktplatz hier schauen, da verkaufen manche auch WaKü Teile, bis hin zu Aquaeros [emoji6]


----------



## CoLuxe (5. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Dafür sammel ich momentan noch Beiträge  Aber es fehlen nicht mehr viele.

Falls das hier jemand liest der Probleme mit dem Wassersäuleneffekt hat: 
Umso voller der AGB umso leiser das Plätschern und umso mehr Luftblasen wandern von oben nach unten, prallen gegen den "Luftblasenschutz" und wandern wieder nach oben. Schaut dann tatsächlich relativ interessant aus.


----------



## CoLuxe (7. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Heute kam die gebrauchte Vega 56. Leider sehr ernüchternd. 
Das Ding ist komplett verdreckt, fast schon widerlich. Die Karte ist definitiv nicht wie angegeben "fast garnicht benutzt".
Wollte dann unter den Kühler gucken. Ging nicht, da eine Schraube komplett demoliert ist.
Jetzt schreibe ich erstmal den Verkäufer an. Ansonsten gibt's ja den Käuferschutz.


----------



## GMJ (7. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Puh [emoji53] schade. Staub hättest du ja selbst noch entfernen können, aber kaputt gedrehte Schrauben geht gar nicht.


----------



## CoLuxe (7. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Jop eben. Vllt. einigen wir uns noch irgendwie. Zur Not muss ich die Schraube halt ausbohren. Den Kühler brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht mehr.
Ich warte erstmal ab, was er dazu sagt.


----------



## CoLuxe (7. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Die Vega lag laut Verkäufer während Renovierungsarbeiten offen in nem Lager.
Die Schraube habe ich jetzt aufgebohrt, so konnte ich den Deckel öffnen und meisten Dreck entfernen. 
Leider hat auch diese Karte eine fiepende Spule, aber ich werde mir erstmal den Kühlblock holen und schauen, wie stark das dann tatsächlich ist.

Aber die Hauptsache: Sie läuft, zwar mit dem Referenzkühler verdammt laut, aber sie läuft!


----------



## Richu006 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Wie schon gesagt... fiepende Spulen ist heute leider normal. 
Wenn du aber nen neuen Kühler verbaust, kanbst du evtl ein wärmeleitpad über die Spule kleben... dann wird sie vom kühler etwas festgehalten, in vielen Fällen verbessert sich dadurch das Spulenfiepen
Musst aber vorher schauen wie dick das Pad sein muss btw sein darf, nicht das am Ende deswegen der Kühler nicht mehr plan aufliegt xD


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Tja, die Spulen 
Ich würde dem Rat von Richu folgen, probiers.
Falls du vorher die Gelegenheit hast, kannst die Karte ja auch mal in nem anderen PC (vornehmlich mit einem aktuellen Netzteil) testen.
Es könnte theoretisch auch sein, dass sein Netzteil der Grund ist. Was für eins hast du denn und wie alt?
Auf Verdacht ein neues kaufen, rate ich aber damit nicht. Nur falls der Test mit einem anderen Netzteil meine Theorie bestätigen würde.


----------



## CoLuxe (8. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich habe aktuell ein Straight Power E9 mit 480W. Das wurde 2014 gekauft.

Das neueste Netzteil im Haus ist von 2015/2016. Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher wann das gekauft wurde.

Mit der Vega 56 ist das eh ein bisschen knapp, weshalb ich geplant hatte mit dem nächsten größeren Upgrade nen neues Netzteil zu verbauen.


----------



## CoLuxe (16. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Nachdem ich einen gebrauchten 360er Radiator günstig bekommen habe, wird dieser vorläufig als Mo-Ra Ersatz benutzt. So kann ich die Graka schon einmal mit einbinden, auch wenn es nicht leise sein wird.
Heute habe ich mich an den Umbau der Vega vom alten Kühler auf den Wasserkühler gewagt. Ich bin etwas skeptisch ob das alles so richtig ist. Zum einen berühren der Kühler die SpaWas an kaum bzw. es ist Luft dazwischen. Zum anderen biegt sich das ganze ein wenig, die Bykski Anleitung lässt leider zu wünschen übrig.
Habe leider kein Bild von der sauberen Platine gemacht, aber man dürfte trotzdem alles nötige sehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Wenn ich mir nur das Bild mit der Kühlerunterseite mit Kontakt zum PCB anschaue, gibt es oberhalb des Chip+HBM Speicher vier höher liegende Bereiche und links vom Chip zwei Kontaktstellen (1x lang, 1x kurz), wo ich auf die Idee kommen würde, Wärmeleitpads anzubringen. Da liegen nämlich die Spannungswandler. Nur weil beim Vega 56 Luftkühler die Spülen auch über Wärmeleitpaste Kontakt zum Luftkühler haben, muss das nicht automatisch auch für den Wasserkühler gelten. Wenn das nicht vorgesehen ist, kann dir durch das Pad zwischen den Spulen und dem Wasserkühler der wichtigere nötige Anpressdruck auf die Spawas flöten gehen, weil die Gesamthöhe aus Spülen+Wärmeleitpad nicht zur Aussparung im Wasserkühler passt. Und durch das Anziehen der Schrauben biegt sich auch noch das PCB durch.
Zudem wird nicht klar, wie du die Wärmeleitpads verteilt hast. Das Foto vom PCB sieht für mich danach aus, dass der Originalkühler gerade demontiert wurde und die Padreste dazu gehören.

Zugegeben, die Anleitung, die Bykski beilegt, ist nicht genau gehalten. 
In diesem aktuellen Thread mit einem Bykski Kühler gab es ähnliche Probleme, die gelößt wurden. 

WaKü für Nvidia MSI RTX 2070


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...uer-nvidia-msi-rtx-2070-a-23.html#post9772305


----------



## CoLuxe (16. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Das heißt zwischen Spule und Wasserkühler kommen keine Warmeleitpads? Das würde das Problem lösen.
Die Spulen versinken dann in den Einbuchtungen und die herausstehenden "Blöcke" drücken dann auf die eigentlichen SpaWas. Probiers sofort aus.


----------



## GMJ (16. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

In den besagten Thread ging es zwar um einen Barrow Kühler, aber vom Grundsatz her stimme ich Lios zu, schau dir das nochmal genau an bitte.
PCBs verbiegen sich manchmal auch trotz sorgfältiger Montage alleine durch das Kühlergewicht, aber fehlender Anpressdruck auf Chip etc wirkt sich in der Folge mit höheren Temps aus, dann müsstest du sowieso wieder auseinandernehmen.


----------



## CoLuxe (16. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Habe die Wärmeleitpads auf den Spulen entfernt. Jetzt passt es. Habs gleich mal befüllt und den Witcher mal laufen gelassen, schaut ganz gut aus. 
Bin grade nur etwas im Stress, weshalb es morgen dann einen ausführlichen Bericht von mir gibt.


----------



## CoLuxe (17. März 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich konnte gestern Abend noch ein bisschen den Witcher laufen lassen.
Die GPU Temperatur geht unter 90-100 % Last nicht über 35 Grad. Wobei da irgendwas fehlerhaft zu sein scheint weil diese unter der Wassertemperatur (etwa 28 Grad) liegt. HWInfo zeigt mir beim Hotspot unter Last maximal 43 Grad an. Die Vega ist nach dem Undervolting Thread hier im Forum undervolted. 
Die Backplate wird deutlich warm, wärmer als der Kühlblock selbst. Das dürfte die beim Hotspot angezeigte Temperatur sein. Insgesamt ist jetzt ein 280er und ein 360er Radi im System. Die Lüfter laufen bei 600-900 rpm. Stört mich aktuell nicht, da die Festplatte eh noch enorm rumbrummt. Der Durchfluss liegt bei 85-90 l/h auf Stufe 3 der D5. 
Die Graka wurde natürlich gereinigt und die alte Paste/Pads entfernt.
Anbei habe ich auf dem Bild markiert, wo jetzt überall Wärmeleitpads sind.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoLuxe (13. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Nach fast einem Monat läuft immer noch alles wunderbar mit traumhaften Temperaturen und traumhafter Lautstärke.
Das DP Ultra bereitet mir nur gerade etwas Sorgen. Normalerweise ist dies ja absolut klar. Bei mir ist es aber mittlerweile relativ trüb geworden. Weichmacher dürften eigentlich ausgeschlossen sein, da ausschließlich Mayhems Ultra Clear und Norprene Schläuche im Einsatz sind.
Habe ich vllt. einfach die Radis nicht gründlich genug durchgespült?
Oder ist das normal?
Da es keinerlei negativen Effekt zu scheint bleibt das erstmal so und wird in nächster Zeit ausgetauscht, wenn die jetzigen Radis (280 + 360) rauskommen und durch nen Mora ersetzt werden.
Ist der alleinige Austausch genug, oder müssten die Kühler ebenfalls gereinigt werden?


----------



## GMJ (13. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Trüb hört sich schon nach Weichmacher an. Solange du keine eklatanten Durchflusseinbrüche oder Temperaturanstieg siehst, kannst es bis zum Austausch lassen.
Allerdings würde ich mir beim Austausch die Kühler anschauen, ob sich Weichmacher in den Kühlerstrukturen abgelagert haben und diese dann eben mitreinigen.
Kann dann auch nur der UC sein. Manch einer sagt, dass DP Ultra Weichmacher auswäscht.
Klarheit wirst du da nur durch eigene Tests erlangen. Im Zweifel tauchst du den restlichen UC durch Norprene. Oder nutzt wie andere meinen nur dest. Wasser.
Unabhängig davon würde ich aber den gesamten Loop mit dest Wasser ordentlich durchspülen, um Weichmacherreste rauszubekommen.


----------



## CoLuxe (13. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Bis jetzt konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen, alles so wie vor ein paar Wochen. 
Da kann ich das DP Ultra einfach ablassen und für 2 Std nur mit destilliertem Wasser durchlaufen lassen, oder? (Und ggf. das ganze nochmal wiederholen).
Hätte ich das Problem mit G48? Ganz ohne Zusatz will ich das ungern betreiben. Ansonsten steige ich halt einfach komplett auf Norprene um, auch wenn durchsichtige Schläuche optisch mehr her machen.


----------



## CoLuxe (28. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Soweit scheint das immernoch keinen negativen Einfluss auf das System zu haben. Jetzt wird nur der vernickelte Graka-Kühler grün.
Algen kann ich mit dem DP Ultra ausschließen. Wird wohl korrodiertes Kupfer von Reinigungsmittelresten sein oder?
In den nächsten 2 Wochen wird ordentlich durchgespült, alle Schläuche auf Norprene getauscht und die Radis werden durch einen Mo-Ra ersetzt.
Dann gibt's auch endlich Bilder vom kompletten System.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ich glaube nicht das es weichmacher sind, dafür ist die Zeit zu kurz.
Trübes Wasser nach so kzrzer Zeit spricht für zu schlecht gespülte radiatoren.

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Mein Wasser wurde nach 1 Woche schon recht grünlich---> Wasser ersetzt alles gespült....
Und nach 1 monat war es wieder so grünlich, aber schon etwas schwächer.---> wasser wieder ersetzt und dann hats gehalten ohne trüb zu werden... bei mir kams definitiv aus den radis.


----------



## CoLuxe (29. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Heute hab ich den Mora von der Post geholt und schonmal gründlich gespült.

Deswegen habe ich anschließend die WaKü zerlegt, da die restlichen Teile die nächsten Tage ankommen.

Zuvor hatte ich die noch kurz mit purem destilliertem Wasser durchlaufen lassen, worauf es die Ablagerungen in der Graka fast vollständig weggespült hat.

Am AGB sieht man weiße kleine körnige Ablagerungen.
Sind das auch nur die Weichmacher oder etwas wovor ich Angst haben muss?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (30. April 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

hmm schwer zu sagen... sieht eigentlich aus wie schaum^^
Ich habe im Heim und Hobby ein G1/4 Zoll auf G1/2 Zoll adapter gekauft damit kann ich den normalen Duschschlauch an den pc hängen... und so recht ordentlich spülen! oder auch die Radis anständig ausspülen... 
Danach nur noch kurz mit Destilliertem Wasser auswaschen... und du dürftest das meiste erwischt haben.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Der Umbau ist mittlerweile abgeschlossen. Schon seit ein paar Wochen, aber hatte anschließend ne stressige Zeit.

Die beiden Magicool Radiator sind jetzt aus dem System draußen und wurden durch einen Mo-Ra 360 LT ersetzt. Die Teile wurden alle gereinigt und ich bin vollständig auf Norprene umgestiegen.
Weiterhin kommt als Kühlflüssigkeit, aber diesmal mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnt, DP Ultra zum Einsatz (Mischverhältnis 1:1). Fahre damit aktuelle super. Die Flüssigkeit ist dank der Verdünnung komplett klar. Mein Problem mit den Weichmachern hat sich damit auch erledigt. Das ganze läuft jetzt seit mehreren Wochen ohne irgendwelche Veränderungen in der Wasserfarbe bzw. Wasserkonsistenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten ist wie folgt: AGB -> Pumpe -> DFM -> Mo-Ra -> Graka -> CPU -> AGB
Den Ablasshahn habe ich nun weggelassen, da ich zwischen Mo-Ra und PC Kugelhähne haben und somit diese als Ablass nutzen kann.
Mein Temperatursensor hat mittlerweile leider nen Wackler, weshalb der jetzt per Tesa am Anschluss oben am AGB klebt.
Hinter der Graka liegt der DFM.
Der Mo-Ra befindet sich auf dem Bild unter dem Brett. 
Temperaturen werde ich hier aktuell nicht nenen, da diese wegen  der Übergangslösung mit dem aufgeklebten Sensor nur bedingt repräsentativ sein dürften. Hier werde ich in Zukunft über ein Upgrade zu einem Aquero samt Calitemp-Sensor nachdenken. So viel kann ich sagen: Die Lüfter (Arctic P12 PWM PST) laufen auf 363 rpm bei 20 % PWM. Die Temperaturen kommen unter Last nicht über 30 Grad.
Die Pumpe ist verdammt leise, aber jetzt die lauteste Komponente im System (zusammen mit dem Spulenfiepen der Graka, aber hier wird testweise in Zukunft mal das Netzteil getestet). Die Pumpe läuft aktuell bei 3082 rpm bei einem Durchfluss von 94,4 l/h. Hier wäre also auch noch Spielraum, bin ich nur noch nicht angegangen.

Ich denke, alles wichtige ist hiermit erwähnt. Wenn es noch Fragen gibt, gerne melden! Weitere Fotos kann ich auch gerne noch posten. Ansonsten war dies jetzt vorerst mein "Abschlussbericht".

Vielen Dank für die kompetente Hilfe über mittlerweile 11 Seiten!
Hier habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen!

Euch ein schönes Wochenende
Coluxe


----------



## Richu006 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Sieht doch erstmal recht hübsch aus!... Die d5 Pumpenkombos sind halt sehr schwer richtig zu entkoppeln...
Ich habe deshalb bei meinem System noch eine 2e Pumpe reingehängt, diese allerdings extern (Direkt neben dem Externen Radiator, und absolut entkoppelt). Meine Interne d5, habe ich im System gelassen, sie läuft allerdings nur noch als backup. Sobald mein Durchfluss unter 30L/h fällt, schaltet sich diese Automatisch ein. 

Und seit dem hört man vom Rechner Absolut nichts mehr (ausser Spulenfiepen uner Volllast).

2 Pumpen im System braucht man sicherlich nicht, die Backup Option ist zwar nice to have, aber in erster Linie ging es mir darum, weil meine D5 im Rechner immer das lauteste war, was man noch gehört hat.


----------



## CoLuxe (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Bin echt zufrieden damit. Die ist verdammt leise, aber halt das lauteste im System  Ich höre sie nur, wenns bei mir zu Hause wirklich leise ist, sprich nach 22 Uhr. 
Ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht, das ganze an den Radi zu hängen. Aber dann ginge mir das optische im Gehäuse verloren   Wobei es für die D5 doch Tops ohne AGB gibt oder? Dann könnte der AGB im Gehäuse bleiben und die Pumpe nach unten an den Radi. Da der Radi unter dem PC steht und das Wasser auf dem Weg dahin keine Steigung überwinden muss, wäre das ja eigentlich möglich.
Muss ich mal drüber nachdenken 
Erstmal werde ich die Pumpe aber noch weiter runter regeln, da der Durchfluss von 90 l/h ja nicht wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## Richu006 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Ja es gibt auch d5 tops ohne AGB's... 
Und genau so eine d5 mit so einem top habe ich beim Radiator...
Da ich mein AGB aber nicht ohne Pumpe betreiben konnte habe ich halt eine 2e d5 gekauft... und den AGB und die Pumpe im Gehäuse einfach so gelassen... war mir die 80 CHF Wert. Das hatte auch den Vorteil das ich zum befüllen ganz normal die Pumpe unter dem AGB nutzen konnte. Und erst als das system komplett befüllt war... habe ich auf die andere Pumpe gewechselt. (Nicht das die Pumpe mal trocken läuft)... wenn du natürlich schön darauf schaust, das du die pumpe am tiefsten punkt hin stellst, so dass, das Wasser zur Pumpe fliessen kann, sollte es auch gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Erste WaKü für einen Ryzen 1700x (Graka folgt später), passt das?*

Finde es gut das du einfach das ganze am ende mit einem Mora gelöst hast, denn dein Rechner sieht schön aufgeräumt aus und da du nicht viel Platz hast war das in meinen Augen die beste Lösung. Damit musst du dir auch keine Gedenken zu den Temperaturen machen, da der Mora sehr gut alles weg kühlt.


----------

